# ASC Exam



## coder21 (Apr 1, 2009)

I am getting ready to take the ASC exam and I was wandering if anyone has any suggestions on what additional book or resource I should take with me?  Also if anyone has as any pointer on what areas to study would also be helpful.

Thank you


----------



## Anastasia (May 1, 2009)

Did you pass?  I took it April 4 & passed. It was the second time around. Did you get the practicum? I thought it helped a lot.


----------



## astephens (May 1, 2009)

do you have a lot of experience? how do you feel about the practicum pretty close to the test? or better to stay with only the study guide?


----------



## Anastasia (May 4, 2009)

I have been coding gyn, ophthalmology & ENT in an ASC for 6 years. I would highly recommend the practicum with the study guide because the exam covers every procedure that can be performed in an ASC.


----------



## ckkohler (May 4, 2009)

Well, I just took the ASC exam on Saturday - 5/2/09.  I thought it was pretty tough.  It was my first time around, however.  I didn't have a "study guide" .. I just had the audio training available through the AAPC.  The audio training did nothing to prepare me for the exam.  The practicum, however, was very good ... very realistic to the exam.  There seemed to be a great deal of orthopedic questions .. and there was one dental question that I hadn't a clue!  So, will be interested to hear what others think of the exam ... good luck!  Pray for me!!!!


----------



## Anastasia (May 4, 2009)

I thought the practicum was very helpful. I wish I had it in December when I took it the first time.  
Very different test from 2008--both were difficult. The dental question caught me off guard too!!  You won't find out what you got wrong, only the percentage.  You'll see pass/fail on your account first, then about a week later you'll see your percentage. My letter came 4/29 (took the test on 4/4). It was agonizing waiting for the results. Please let me know how you did.


----------



## ckkohler (May 12, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the encouragement!!  I did PASS this exam - first time out of the gate .. didn't do _great_ - but, I passed.  I may think about taking again, if I can to get a better score.  Does anyone know if we'll have our weaknesses identified or not?


----------



## Anastasia (May 13, 2009)

We only find out our score for this test since it covers everything. Congratulations on passing.  This was the second time I took it (4 months after the first time) and I did score very well, so you probably could improve your score.


----------

